# Informatik Schulaufgabe 11. Klasse (Rekursion, Liste)



## supermex1997 (12. Dez 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Wir haben heute Schulaufgabe in Informatik geschrieben, und da hab ich mir gedacht hier einfach mal nach einer Art Musterlösung zu fragen.
Das Thema war Rekursiv und einfach verkettete Liste.

Ich stell die Schulaufgabe in den Anhang rein.

Bei der 2 bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich alles richtig hab, nur bei der 1 d, e, f bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 
Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße,

Max


----------



## EasyEagle (12. Dez 2014)

Hallo,
also mal eine Bemerkung am Rande: Von ordentlicher Quellcode-Formatierung hat der Aufgabensteller auch noch nichts gehört, oder?

Zu deiner Frage:
Bei 1 d würd ich sagen Zeile 11 und 16,
bei 1 e würd ich sagen Zeile 5
und bei 1 f würd ich sagen Zeile 7.

VG,
EasyEagle


----------



## supermex1997 (12. Dez 2014)

bei der d würd ich auch sagen 11 und 16 aber bei e...
ist es doch 5 und 3 oder? 
5 ist die abbruchbedingung für den rekursiven Aufruf in Zeile 11 und 3 für den Aufruf in 16.
da zeile 16 ja solange ausgeführt wird wie x < 0 ist.
ist dann zwar nur einmal aberimmerhinh oder?


----------



## Joose (12. Dez 2014)

supermex1997 hat gesagt.:


> aber bei e...
> ist es doch 5 und 3 oder?



Nein Zeile 5. Die Abbruchbedingung ist jene bei der kein rekursiver Aufruf mehr stattfindet kann. Und das ist nur gegeben bei Zeile 5.


----------

